# This one is about babysitting



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

My ex who left me 7 months ago behaves weirdly. I found a good job and am supposed to start in couple of weeks and she became jobless due to "being late 2 times" which no sane person would buy. I was babysitting most of the time since she left and I'm sure she didn't work half that time. IDK what she was doing.

So today she brought me the child which was with her for 4 days straight (wow) and she called me everyday to pick him up but I was sick. She said she wants the child to daycare. I said no because she has 2 sisters and a mother plus I'll watch him when I'm free. She said they cant babysit. 

I said 'well you are not working right now'. She said she is 'job hunting' therefore cant watch him :scratchhead: 

Whats wrong with her isn't she aware that this behavior could cost her custody if I was mean? Or is she cooking something but I dont see what.

Should I let the child (2yo) go to daycare or what? I can't wait to save the money to sign custody agreement (70% physical custody to her + unlimited visiting) because I thought that's fair but she is doing the opposite of how she was in marriage. She is caring less for the child now. Very unusual from her but I would never try to take the child from her because this is not real her, but at the same time I'm very afraid she might try to take him from me.

BTW she does call every day and tells me to feed him good and to take good care of him etc. She loves him but something is wrong. Either another man or brainwashed by her family. Just called me said went for BBQ to our old friends today


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

My guess would be she is seeing someone and doesn't want the burden of taking care of the baby right now...it's fairly common. She's being reckless but it's not to be unexpected since she is fresh from the break-up.

Fight for custody...you'll either get the baby or she'll wake up and start taking better care of the child. Either way it helps the baby.

As for child care, I have a personal issue with this but in trying to be impartial, it's not the best if there are other options. Children that young tend to get sick a lot at daycare...and depending on how busy they are...s/he might not get the best in care.

Preacher


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> My guess would be she is seeing someone and doesn't want the burden of taking care of the baby right now...it's fairly common. She's being reckless but it's not to be unexpected since she is fresh from the break-up.
> 
> Fight for custody...you'll either get the baby or she'll wake up and start taking better care of the child. Either way it helps the baby.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

I once tried daycare; it didn't work for me. Try to find a friend, neighbor, or family member that would be willing to help out.


----------



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> Fight for custody...you'll either get the baby or she'll wake up and start taking better care of the child. Either way it helps the baby.
> 
> 
> Preacher


Thank you,

I don't know what steps to take. Should I wait till I earn that money to sigh the custody agreement? Or should I start writing down everything she does and does not in case she tries to screw me over. For God's sake she even collects the money for child tax benefits and i don't know if she is saving it or spending. But she is supposed to give me at least a quarter of it ($100 out of $400) to help with the child's needs.

On the other hand if I become more strict she might take the baby and go to court and fight for custody and I simply fear that even though I have no good reason to.


----------

